# modification de contrat



## Claire57 (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, en contrat pour R depuis février 2022, en AI 46 semaines, 4 jours par semaine 9h30 par jour.
Les parents me proposent de passer à un nouveau contrat suite à un changement de leur côté :
* une semaine à 4 jours de 4h
* une semaine à 4 jours de 7h45.

Ma question : si j'accepte, comment calculer la nouvelle mensualisation ?
Si de novembre 2022 à novembre 2023 nous n'avons pas encore connaissance du nombre de semaines que comportera le contrat, on part sur les 46 qu'on avait depuis le début ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir oui c'est ça,  par contre quel est l'intérêt pour vous ? Financièrement,  la perte est énorme ! 

Même en négociant un salaire horaire brut à la hausse.
Trop de changement en votre défaveur.


----------



## Pity (3 Octobre 2022)

Trop de perte financière pour bloquer une place
Vous n'avez aucun avantage à accepter..et pôle emploi vous donnera un dédommagement plus important

Perso...un contrat en dessous de 500€net...je passe mon chemin
Réfléchissez bien !


----------



## Claire57 (3 Octobre 2022)

Je n’ai pas d’opportunités pour d’autres contrats pour le moment 😔 
Et non inscrite à pôle emploi je ne sais pas du tout comment marche le dédommagement pour perte de contrat


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour dans ce cas, négociez votre taux horaire brut à la hausse,  car il'vaut mieux perdre un gros contrat maintenant qu'accepter une grosse perte de salaire sans garantie.


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Octobre 2022)

Et bien je refuserai l'avenant. Ensuite soit votre employeur maintient le contrat en l'état, soit il y met fin par un licenciement. Ce qui vous ouvre des droits à pôle emploi sur une base de calcul beaucoup plus favorable que si vous acceptez leur demande et voyez votre contrat rompu plus tard. Car là la base pour le calcul de votre "indemnité" pôle emploi sera beaucoup moins favorable. 
Ou alors j'accepte la baisse horaire mais en augmentant mon tarif horaire au max du max. Si refus de l'employeur, il doit maintenir le contrat d'accueil en l'état initial ou y mettre fin.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Octobre 2022)

Ne JAMAIS accepter à la baisse SANS augmentation du tarif horaire

SINON le contrat continue OU *licenciement*

Vous *toucherez* *+* en étant licenciée.


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Oui reflechissez bien avant d'accepter 
Car cela va représenter une grosse perte de salaire 
Vous risquez de toucher plus voir la même chose avec les assedic


----------



## Claire57 (3 Octobre 2022)

L’inscription à pôle emploi se fait automatiquement à la perte d’un contrat ?


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Vous allez passer d'un 38 heures sur 46 semaines soit 1656 heures annuels /12 =  138 heures par mois 

a 

1081 heures / 12 = 90,08 heures par mois 
16 heures x 23 semaines = 368
31 heures x 23 semaines = 713


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Oui c'est très simple vous vous inscrivez sur le site et ensuite vous allez en agence pour valider votre inscription avec les documents demandés 
Soit toutes vos attestations assedics 
Ils remontent sur 2 ans
Donc si vous avez perdus des contrats ils sont aussi prit en compte pour calculer votre ARE


----------



## assmatzam (3 Octobre 2022)

Honnêtement ça vaut le coup de refuser cette avenant et attendre un contrat plus rémunérateur 

Car si vous acceptez vous vous engagez sans retour en arrière 
Et si un contrat se présente plus intéressant il vous faudra démissionner de celui-ci et vous ne pourrez pas bénéficier des assedics


----------



## liline17 (3 Octobre 2022)

j'ai accepté une grosse baisse, et je l'ai bien regretté ensuite, j'avais dis à la maman que j'acceptais en attendant de trouver un plus gros contrat, quand j'ai trouvé 2 mois plus tard, elle m'a fait des histoires, et m'a mis comme démissionnaire, du coup, je n'ai pas pu toucher mon complément de polemploi pendant 4 mois


----------



## isa19 (3 Octobre 2022)

Non, c'est à vous de signaler à pole emploi votre situation .S i vous êtes déja inscrite vous envoyez votre attestation employeur. Sinon inscrivez vous.


----------



## Petuche (3 Octobre 2022)

Comme les collègues je n'accepterais pas ce changement, la perte est énorme et ça peur bloquer un futur  contrat beaucoup plus rémunérateur. Ou alors augmenter le taux horaire,  mais là c'est peut être les PE qui vont refuser...


----------



## Griselda (3 Octobre 2022)

Bon là surtout ce qui est compliqué c'est que la semaine où il n'y aurait plus que 4h/jour, la probabilité de compléter avec un autre contrat qui aurait justement besoin de toi 
- pas la journée complète, 
- sur les horaires laissés vacants
- et pour couronner le tout seulement une semaine sur 2: encore faut il que ce soit la bonne semaine en prime?

Perso je proposerais une diminution pour passer à 8h/jour, 4jrs/sem, toutes les semaines identiques, évidement en pouvant laisser l'enfant les 8h/jour qu'ils travaillent ou non. En expliquant qu'il serait sinon impossible pour toi de compléter leur contrat.
A voir si ça mérite aussi une augmentation du taux horaire car même comme ça, tu perdrais 1.50hX4jrs/sem = 6 heures de rémunération/semaines (soit quelque chose comme 25h/mois en moins) ... à méditer, non?!

Pour mieux faire comprendre explique qu'un contrat à temps plein c'est 195h/mois à X taux horaire cela fait X€ de salaire de base que tu est censée avoir. Avec leur contrat actuel c'est X €. Si tu acceptes leur demande en l'état cela représente x € en moins que personne ne te paiera, perte sèche donc. Et pas non plus le POLEmploi qui n'a pas pour vocation d'absorber la perte de salaire volontaire d'un salarié étant entendue que personne légalement ne peut t'obliger à accepter un Avenant.

Sinon oui tu peux refuser en bloc si aucune négociation ne satisfait les 2 parties. Les Parents auront alors le choix entre te licencier ou poursuivre le contrat en l'état. S'ils te licencient il faudra alors t'inscrire au POLEmploi et voir quelle ARE tu obtiendrais en attendant d'avoir trouvé un contrat qui te convienne.


----------

